# Have you ever changed your tiel's name?



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

The pair I bought are named latte and glamour, but I think I'm going to rename them salt and pepper. It would definately suit them better, as one is wf lutino and the other wf pearl. Has anyone ever renamed their tiel before because something else seems better fitting?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have.. but I've renamed my babies because I've bounced back and forth on gender. I'm sure there are tons of people who have renamed birds.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I have too. I was given four adult birds in February and renamed three of them, including transferring one bird's name to a different bird. "Ladybug" is cute but it isn't very suitable for a male! I've also been indecisive about what to call a new bird that didn't have a name before, starting out with one name and then switching to a different one.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have aswell  my peachy


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Whenever i think of name for a pet, it always stays the same because i think about it for so long!


----------



## Emi (Jul 20, 2009)

My birds were named Bill and Ben by their previous owner. Except they didn't know which one was which and I didn't particularly like the idea of naming them after flower pot men. So I renamed them Cocky and Birdbird. Birdbird died soon after getting him, but Cocky's still around and thriving, except I never actually call him by his name. Instead I just call him Birdy and my mother calls him Burd. But I consider these more nicknames.

Interesting thing I read recently though is that parrot parents give 'names' to their chicks, which are different squawks for each chick to identify one child from another. It's been making me wonder what my little guy's real name is. I would have to guess something like "RAAWWWK".


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about changing the names of a couple of mine that had names when I got them. I wasn't sure I should. I don't think they know their names, so I think it would be okay.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

I haven't had my tiel very long, but started out calling "him" Ramsay for the first week or two. Changed his name to Pepper, because it suits him better, and it will work just fine in case he turns out to be a she.

I forget and call him Ramsay from time to time, but I think he's still figuring it out himself so it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Emi said:


> Interesting thing I read recently though is that parrot parents give 'names' to their chicks, which are different squawks for each chick to identify one child from another. It's been making me wonder what my little guy's real name is. I would have to guess something like "RAAWWWK".


That is interesting, I didn't know. And funny! I'm sure he likes the name you gave him instead the name his bird parents gave him, "RAAWWWK" lol 

Mine don't know their names, so it's ok. We usually just call them birdo or something haha.

Oh that's funny, I picked the name pepper as well. It's cute!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

I've never changed Sunny's name but Sunny has about 2 dozen nicknames.  Her Grandpa only calls her Sunny. I called her Sunny for the first 2 weeks or so, then switched to Sunnybee, which became interchangeable with Sunsunbee, which then shortened nicely down to Bee, which then became Beebee, Sunbee and Beebeekins. Then the word Bee just crept into some other terms, like "good boy" would become "good bee" (esp. now that I know for sure Sunny is female  ) so I think Sunny should know by now that all those names are hers.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo was originally named Rupert by the rescue, who thought she was male. She was horribly plucked, and we didn't realize she was a hen until her feathers grew back in and we could see her beautiful pearling. At first I was really opposed to the renaming, but I also couldn't bring myself to call a female an obviously male name. I was already using Roo as a nickname, so it wasn't too much of a switch.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

It's definitely understandable when the bird has a name for the opposite sex I would change for that reason. And I think everyone has at least one nickname if not ten for their bird lol


----------



## Leoanna (Nov 23, 2010)

The only time I ever renamed a bird was when one of my budgies called Lady turned out to be male, I renamed him Gentleman. (That was years ago)
The birds I have now have long names so I can shorten them, they are mostly unisex too


----------



## Ellie.Rose (Aug 8, 2011)

I changed Sunny's name, but he prefers to say my name more than anything and he always refers himself to 'Good boy' hahaha


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

The tielI had rescued a few years ago came to me with no real name they called him stupid and that dumb bird  After a few days with us he began doing heart wings and chirping. Throughout the whole time we had him he was always sweet to me, so I called him Romeo. A huge improvement I think


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

s_and_ke said:


> The tielI had rescued a few years ago came to me with no real name they called him stupid and that dumb bird  After a few days with us he began doing heart wings and chirping. Throughout the whole time we had him he was always sweet to me, so I called him Romeo. A huge improvement I think


That is soo sad  I'm glad he is with you now.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

s and ke thats sad  but I think Romeo suits him from what you said  I'm glad he got a better home


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

do not calling your birds their full names count?

my fiance sometimes picks up the most rediculous names and names the birds. he named tsuka and munch. munch is munchlax, i call her munch. tsuka is tsukasa, i call him tsuka (if you can tell, im not a fan of the names he picks, but hey, at least theyre unique).

dally is dallas but i just call her dally lol

mango is the only one who's name isnt short for anything, though sometimes i wish i could change his name. gets awkward when i say i want mango for snack or mango in my smoothie and im talking about the fruit and my fiance goes to grab the little lovebird as a joke 

ill now never name a pet after something i frequently eat!!

one named pet's name was changed, and that was daystar, our cat, she was supposed to be named maddie but no, she didnt like it. she'd only respond to daystar lol jessie my sister renamed. jessie used to be named bowser.... for a girl, and at the point a starved kitten, i'm glad my sister renamed her. shes my cat now but ive kept the name jessie lol

i dont like changing my pets names without reason.... i'll resort to nicknames before changing a name, especially if we adopt or rescue one with a name already. just maybe if theyre last home was good, then their name may be the only familiar thing they have in their new home. of course, i get to name very few LOL if i do, my fiance has to approve.... yet he can name them what he wants  ive personally named dally, mango, gylfie, and destiny. my fiance named the rest or they already had a name coming into the home.


----------



## s_and_ke (Oct 17, 2011)

fuzzipurr said:


> That is soo sad  I'm glad he is with you now.





lattelove said:


> s and ke thats sad  but I think Romeo suits him from what you said  I'm glad he got a better home


Unfortunately, a few months after we took him in he took to violently attacking my son and husband when out of his cage so we searched for 3 months to find a more experienced home for him. Last I heard he was doing well with 6 others in an aviary. I wonder if things would have been better if we had had a friend for him? This time around we are learning as much as possible before getting tiels again. The more I think on it the more I lean towards 2 or 3 instead of just one.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

I think nicknames can count lol. We use nicknames at times. Those are some unique names 

s and ke I think two birds would be good in a case like that. One can be good if it's just a pet and you can spend a lot of time with it.


----------



## Karolina.S (Jan 27, 2011)

_I had to rename my white face cinnamon pearl Cockatiel from Oskar to Oskiara [I name I had to come up with because there wasn't a female version of Oskar or Oscar] because a he turned out to be a she. xD_


----------



## Kiah09 (Jul 31, 2009)

I havnt remaned a Tiel yet though I've had two fly ins. Teddy was renamed as no-one claimed him so I had to call him something i guess. Lulu the IRN was another who ahd to have a name after no-one claimed her either.
Bubba and Jewel came with their names and each has a nice meaning for me. Bubba being a nickname I picked up at school by a BFF and Jewel just looks like he sparkles  SO their names stuck.

My Sun Conure Tango however, was originally called Archie. Very cute but not quite up to his bizarre quirkiness lol. 
My IRN Lily was originaly called 'Bird' ( I know lol) and being green she looked like a lily pad.


----------



## minischn (Jun 5, 2011)

I recently got a tiel named Bird and the name just didn't fit, and I asked this same question. In the end I found the perfect name, Petey, and he knows it well now. I thinkk it's all up to the birds. They may take to it, they may not. He's three, so it's not like he was a baby who wasn't used to a name. In all honestly I think he didn't think he had a name.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

I think Oskiara is a good feminine version for oskar and you made it up so its cooler lol. 

I tried searching to see if someone posted a question like this but I didn't find one maybe I need to pick better keywords to search.

And it's funny how two of you got a bird named Bird, I guess they're previous owners weren't creative.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I changed Max to Rosalie, I thought Max was too much of a boys name, and she is female.


----------



## Sparky04 (Oct 21, 2011)

When I adopted my cockatiel her name was Kisses, but I changed it too Sparky Sparky Boom Bird, or Sparky for short.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Johnny had been called Snowball for 7 years when he came to live with us, but he learned his new name within days. I thought about a new name for him for a couple of days before he came, and had settled on a couple of possibilities, then as soon as I heard him singing it was obvious he had to be Johnny Angel.  It's my opinion that he didn't know his old name because he didn't take any notice of me calling him Snowball that first day, but when I say "Johnny" now, he perks right up and looks directly at me and says "peep" or whistles.


----------

